# pc angel



## drwood (Aug 3, 2008)

My system crashed on my old computer using Windows XP. I bought another one that is running Vista. I have removed the hard drive that crashed and have it in an external box to see if I can recover the data. When I try to access the drive I get a message that it is protected by PC Angel and access is denied. How do I get through this to recover the data on the hard drive?


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there drwood, Welcome to TSF :wave:

From a little googling around I see that PC Angel is a program designed for back up and restoration of a drive. My guess is that this software has protected/locked the drive and needs the software to recover the information. I would try and install the PC Angel software onto your vista machine in order to access the old drive once again to recover any data. 

PC Angel can be found here - http://www.pcangelle.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## RBCC (Mar 27, 2012)

I tried that link (Welcome to Dell DataSafe Local Backup Point of Sale Website Server 2) and _got "_Welcome to Dell DataSafe Local Backup Point of Sale Website Server 23". 

Has softthinks gone out of business? The download location isn't working. Where Else can I find the package? John


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi John, welcome to TSF

This thread is 4 years old, so the links are out of date. Type softthinks into google and the first result you get should be this one: SoftThinks

Products:
PC Angel One
PC Angel 2009


----------

